
Upwork forbids any off-platform communication prior to opening a contract - jackconsidine
https://community.upwork.com/t5/Announcements/Communicating-On-and-Outside-of-Upwork-Terms-of-Service-Changes/m-p/753812
======
jackconsidine
You have to think this type of squeeze will push people away from the platform

